# Skunks



## akebono (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new to trapping but I'm trying to get some coyotes and I've done a little research online on tactics for coyotes. Does anyone have any good ideas on how to catch less skunks and more dogs as thats all I seem to be getting in my traps?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Just skin them and make a blankie


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Once you thin the skunks out the dogs might just show up. Skunks are appparently pretty thick where you are trapping.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Unfortunately youngdon is right. Some places you just have to thin out the skunks, raccoons, grinners etc. before you get to the good stuff. The only other thing I can suggest is switching to a less potent bait or lure. Sometimes if you use a lure that isn't very "loud" you will cut down on your non-target catches by taking advantage of the coyotes really good nose.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hate it when I'm unfortunate !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 on coyotejon. Try some dif. set's if it was fox I could help but I never trapped coyote.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

we are all going to be unfortunate...the guys are correct about cleaning out the junk fur, also try a double and triple set using one or two dirt holes20 to 25 feet apart with a scent post at the third point of the triangle set..





​I've used this setup in the past with huge success, several doubles and many times a skunk or possum with a yote or fox in another.​


----------

